# ammo for CZ's?



## cals400ex

I recently purchased a CZ-75B 9mm. The gun won't be used often so I won't necesarily need to buy the cheapest ammo. I didn't know if there were specific brands that were cleaner and cycled best in these guns? I rather pay a little bit more for ammo and get the best reliabilty considering it won't be used much. I will do target shooting from time to time and it will be used for home defense. Any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If you're going to use a gun for "home defense," I strongly suggest that you shoot it a lot, for practice and skill improvement.
It won't do you any good, defensively, if you can't hit what you're shooting at. Near misses do not stop fights.

Cheap practice ammunition is completely satisfactory, if it has been made by a competent and responsible company.
That said, I would not buy _unlabelled_ reloads from your local dealer. Stick to known brands.

Cleanliness, in ammunition, is meaningless, because when a gun has been used, it ought to be cleaned shortly thereafter.
The difference between "clean" and "dirty" ammunition is mostly ephemeral anyway. There really is no meaningful difference.

The bottom line is: Merely owning a gun will do nothing for you in an emergency. You need to learn how to use it quickly and accurately. That requires practice, and practice requires you to shoot the thing. Often.
It is very difficult to hit a target the size of a fully-grown man from across a normal room-that is, 20 feet or less away-unless you have practiced and developed shooting skill.
Yes, I know that it looks so easy, especially in the movies. But it isn't.
Try it and see.


----------



## recoilguy

As an owner of more then one CZ and someone who knows just a little about them I would tell you that CZ's are a bit finicky on ammo.










Most store bought ammo is fine before, but stick with the most popular reliable brands and stick to Round nosed ammo as opposed to flat nosed, flat nosed does work most of the time, however most of the problem experianced are with flat nose or ammo loaded very close to the max OAL.

You bought a fine weapon. Practice with it and become proficient, a gun is like any tool you own, you can not master it if you don't use it.

RCG


----------



## cals400ex

I honestly don't know what the most popular reliable brands are? Winchester, federal, remington, etc.?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

cals400ex said:


> I honestly don't know what the most popular reliable brands are? Winchester, federal, remington, etc.?


All of the above...plus Fiocchi, Speer, Hornady, MagTech, and a few more.
Not so good: Wolf, Bear, and anything else that's Russian and features steel cases.


----------

